# Opener.



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hit a branch of the rifle right down the road from the house. Lost a dandy brown that wouldn't even fit in the net. Lost 3 more during the day. Ended up with 3 browns and 1 steelie and threw back a 9-10"er brown. Surprised to the amount of steel we seen. I'll try to post some fish porn in a little bit.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

My cousin and his first steelie.


----------



## SaltWanter (Sep 1, 2012)

Those are some good looking fish. Nice job getting out and making it happen.


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good job bro got theses on a small trib of the Rifle.





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks guys! Yea most of our honey holes had a village of people in them. But we found some untouched water and made it happen. It was a beautiful day to be walking the river too!


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah it gets busy up here for the opener you got that right but 80% of those guys won't fish the creeks the rest of the year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Yea. I live in west branch. Didn't get to fish the opener last year but fished at least 2-3 times a week and only saw one person all season. Everybody has to say they fished opener or something lol


----------

